# NOuveau .. audio nvidia geforce 330m NO nvidia-drivers-340.

## artbody

Labtop von Samsung

Irgendwie ist da der NVIDIA WURM drin

Also mit Sabayon etwas älter und dann mit KXstudio 14.0 Livecd lief es einwandfrei 

allerdings waren beide Systeme so veraltet dass diverse neue USB Geräte nicht erkannt / unterstützt wurden 

ok dann habe ich kurzerhand ein aktuelles Gentoo draufgesetzt

```
 uname -r

5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64
```

das ERGEBNIS ist FRUSTRIEREND  :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ok ich kann jetzt zwar die 4TB externe USB Festplatte einbinden

ABER

kein passender nvidia-drivers* für die Geforce 330m..  :Embarassed: 

benötigt wäre <=nvidia-drivers-340.* aber hier glänzt dann opengl ... mit dubiosen Inkompabilitäten ???

KEIN TON

STUNDEN SPÄTER

NOuveau .. als grafiktreiber und IMMER NOCH kein audio 

Nvidia wieder mit seiner FürDenMülleimerFirmenStrategie

Dass sowas einem ETWAS die Laune verdirbt ist klar

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.8.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r5, 5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_M_620_@_2.67GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     3879992 total,    178808 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 20 Jan 2021 23:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 61698b1c3df5ae3381a5fc89e36233c9186fb74e

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.8.6-r1::gentoo, 3.9.0-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* Amazon bonnie intel-ucode Broadcom LSI-tw_cli AVASYS ipw2200-fw sun-jlfgr unRAR ipw2100-fw SmartLabs freedist ISSL JSON no-source-code shmux ipw3945 linux-fw-redistributable qlogic-fibre-channel-firmware Mellanox-AS-IS NVIDIA-r1 Atmel CNRI OSL-1.1 CPAL-1.0 EUPL-1.2 AFL-2.1 LPPL-1.2 Apache-1.1 BSD-4 EPL-1.0 PHP-3.01 gnuplot IBM CPL-1.0 OSL-2.0 OSL-2.1 AFL-3.0 Zend-2.0 openssl CDDL Ms-PL EPL-2.0 PSF-2 GPL-2+-with-openssl-exception PYTHON CeCILL-2 GPL-3-with-font-exception public-domain IJG LGPL-2+ ZLIB LGPL-2.1+ ZPL GPL-2-with-font-exception PSF-2.2 GPL-3 Apache-2.0 AGPL-3+ libgcc Nokia-Qt-LGPL-Exception-1.1 W3C ECL-2.0 CC0-1.0 GPL-3+-with-autoconf-exception OPENLDAP HPND Clarified-Artistic UPX-exception Artistic-2 GPL-2 GPL-1+ UoI-NCSA GPL-2-with-exceptions BSD GPL-1 LGPL-2.1 Ruby GPL-2-with-MySQL-FLOSS-exception Clear-BSD gcc-runtime-library-exception-3.1 GPL-3-with-openssl-exception qwt GPL-2-with-classpath-exception Boost-1.0 AGPL-3 GPL-2-with-linking-exception ISC BSD-2 metapackage tanuki-community LGPL-3-with-linking-exception LGPL-2.1-with-linking-exception SGI-B-2.0 LGPL-3 Unlicense wxWinLL-3.1 vim GPL-2+ unicode libstdc++ PSF-2.3 LGPL-2 LGPL-3+ Transmission-OpenSSL-exception FSFAP LGPL-2-with-linking-exception Ruby-BSD FTL Sleepycat WTFPL-2 Apache-2.0-with-LLVM-exceptions PSF-2.4 GPL-3+ MPL-2.0 MIT NPL-1.1 QPL-1.0 EUPL-1.1 FraunhoferFDK MPL-1.0 Apache-1.0 MPL-1.1 QPL APSL-2 Info-ZIP JDOM torque-2.5 ngrep Toyoda tcltk xbatt JNIC ipadic Emacs Time-Format Crypt-IDEA PHP-2.02 openafs-krb5-a FVWM gsm Old-MIT NEWLIB SSLeay canfep libmng inner-net iASL xtrs boehm-gc BSD-1 htmlc NCSA-HDF libtiff Flashpix x2x curl lsof URT AIFFWriter.m pngcrush Princeton FLEX VTK perforce docbook JOVE otter imagemagick File-MMagic LIBGLOSS netcat the-Click-license rdisc sdlsasteroids bea.ri.jsr173 scanlogd LPPL-1.3b Sendmail-Open-Source SMAIL XC Khronos-CLHPP ZSH rwpng symlinks flexmock sash tm-align w3m TeX-other-free CRACKLIB CDDL-Schily Sympow-BSD Mini-XML BSD-with-disclosure PCRE totd SVFL CeCILL-C FLTK Snd gd minpack psutils CDDL-1.1 CAOSL LambdaMOO ErlPL-1.1 CMake Interbase-1.0 libpng Openwall BSD-with-attribution tablelist Allegro ElementTree BEER-WARE mm photopc DUMB-0.9.3 mpich2 xboing tcp_wrappers_license alternate DES bufexplorer.vim BZIP2 pngnq UCAR-Unidata RSA buddy dom4j CPL-0.5 Time-modules HTML-Tidy rc feh LPPL-1.3 AMPAS freetts libpng2 wm2 IDPL MIT-with-advertising par icu FastCGI TeX Xdebug repoze matplotlib regexp-UofT Ispell Sendmail PSF-2 POSTGRESQL CNRI ZLIB LGPL-2+ CPAL-1.0 wxWinLL-3 LGPL-2.1+ EUPL-1.2 ZPL GPL-3 APL-1.0 Apache-2.0 NOSA AGPL-3+ PHP-3 Apache-1.1 MPL-2.0 ECL-2.0 nethack EPL-1.0 PHP-3.01 HPND IBM CPL-1.0 Artistic-2 GPL-2 GPL-1+ LPPL-1.3c UoI-NCSA BSD LGPL-2.1 OSL-2.1 OFL-1.1 AFL-3.0 W3C Boost-1.0 AGPL-3 CDDL BSD-2 ISC EPL-2.0 Ms-PL LGPL-3 GPL-2+ EUPL-1.1 LGPL-3+ MPL-1.0 Sleepycat IPAfont MPL-1.1 QPL APSL-2 GPL-3+ Watcom-1.0 Artistic MIT FDL-1.3 FDL-1.2 CC-BY-4.0 CC-BY-SA-3.0 GPL-3 FDL-1.1 Arphic OFL FDL-1.1+ GPL-2 GPL-1+ FDL-1.2+ GPL-1 OFL-1.1 CC-BY-2.0 CC-BY-SA-2.0 CC-BY-2.5 OPL CC-BY-3.0 FreeArt GPL-2+ CC-BY-SA-2.5 FDL-1.3+ IPAfont CC-BY-SA-4.0 GPL-3+ mplus-fonts CC-SA-1.0 CC-BY-SA-1.0 man-pages-posix-2013 man-pages Texinfo-manual UbuntuFontLicense-1.0 CC-PD quake1-textures man-pages-posix vlgothic wxWinFDL-3 LDP-1a MaxMind2 BitstreamVera LDP-1 myspell-en_CA-KevinAtkinson BAEKMUK MicroChip-SDCC bh-luxi"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write --keep-going --verbose-conflicts"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aes alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri driver dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extraengine ffmpeg flac fortran gd gdbm gif glx gnutls gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jack jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc lm_sensors lv2 mabm mad mcx16 midi mlzcnt mmx mmxext mng mod mp3 mp4 mpeg msahf mtp multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nvidia odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php pie plasma png policykit popcnt ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop sound spell split-usr sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Vieleicht hat ja hier noch jemand eine Idee

----------

## Marlo

Hallo artbody,

Vorweg gesgt: Ich bin kein Nividia Nutzer. Insofern ist bestimmt alles falsch was ich zu diesem Thema sage. 

Ich habe diese Seite gefunden: https://linuxreviews.org/Nvidia_Drops_Linux_Support_For_GeForce_G8x,_G9x,_and_GT2xx_graphics_cards

Zum besseren Verständnis clip ich hier mal die Deepl Übersetzung rein: *Quote:*   

>  Diejenigen, die eine dieser sehr alten Nvidia-Grafikkarten haben, können sie immer noch auf GNU/Linux-Maschinen mit dem freien Nouveau-Treiber verwenden. Er funktioniert und hat viele, aber nicht alle, Funktionen implementiert, aber es fehlt ihm ein ordentliches Powermanagement, was bedeutet, dass High-End-Karten am Ende mit ihren niedrigsten möglichen Taktraten laufen. Das ist der Grund, warum die meisten Linux-Anwender, die auf Nvidia-Hardware angewiesen sind, mit dem proprietären binären Blob-Treiber von Nvidia arbeiten.
> 
> Der finale Linux-Treiber 340.*, Version 340.108, unterstützt X.Org 1.20 und Linux-Kernel bis 5.4. Der neu veröffentlichte Kernel 5.5 wird NICHT unterstützt. Diejenigen, die den 340.*-Treiber verwenden, müssen eine LTS-Distribution mit einem älteren Kernel verwenden oder auf den freien Nouveau-Treiber umsteigen oder neue Hardware kaufen, die nicht älter als ein Jahrzehnt ist. Neue Hardware zu kaufen ist nicht immer eine Option und es ist vielleicht nicht so einfach wie eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Das 2010er MacBook Pro hat eine GeForce GT 330M GPU, die auf den jetzt toten 340.* Nvidia-Treiber angewiesen ist. Sie können nicht einfach eine moderne GPU für dieses Gerät kaufen, Sie müssten das gesamte Gerät ersetzen. Das ist eine Verschwendung, wenn die Hardware funktioniert und die fehlende Treiberunterstützung das einzige Problem ist.
> 
> Die aktualisierte Seite "Support timeframes for Unix legacy GPU releases" auf Nvidias Website besagt, dass der 390.*-Treiber für GF1xx "Fermi"-Grafikkarten (GeForce 400, GeForce 500) bis Ende 2022 Releases für neue Linux-Kernel und X-Server-Versionen erhalten wird.
> ...

 

Soweit ich sehe hast du, wie hier oben gesagt, einen 5.4. Kernel. Genauer gesagt einen 5.4.80 kernel. Ob diese Version vielleicht schon zu neu ist? Testweise könnte ein 4.19 Kernel auskunft geben. Der wird auch noch als LTS bis Dez.2024 gepflegt. -->  https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html

Die aktuellen xorg-drivers-1.20-r2 sollten passen.

Tja und dann rumspielen mit den beiden Treibern. Properitär gegen den freien Nouveau-Treiber.

Dieses Nvidia gedöns hat mich schon vor Jahren aufgeregt und seit dem ich davon weg bin hab ich Ruhe.

Aber deine Hardware ist ja noch gut. Da kann man was machen.

Übrigens: Ich habe auch schon mal aus anderen Distros Kernel, seine Module und anderes Zeug geklaut. Einfach den Kernel mitsamt seine .config, Systemmap und initrd ins eigene /boot Verzeichnis kopieren. Dazu natürlich noch das dazugehörige /lib/modules/xxx. Geht auf jeden Fall.

Ma

----------

## artbody

Erst mal Danke

also ich probiere jetzt mal mit einem älteren Kernel

```

 lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM55 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216M [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Optima 88E8059 [PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller with AVB] (rev 11)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 02)

```

----------

## Marlo

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis um Zeit zu sparen:

Für die beiden unterschidlichen Nvidia Treiber braucht man ja auch unterschiedliche Kerneloptionen:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau#Kernel

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/nvidia-drivers#Kernel

Nun gibt es ja seit geraumer Zeit einen "Gentoo Distributionskernel". https://blogs.gentoo.org/mgorny/2019/12/19/a-distribution-kernel-for-gentoo/

Der besteht aus dem Vanilla-Kernel mit den Gentoo-Patchesund einer leicht modufizierten Fedora .config. (Zuvor am Anfang war es eine Arch-config.)

In Kombination mit dracut (was als Abhängigkeit automatisch mitkommt) ist das wirklich etwas feines.

Die .config baut alle möglichen Module und mit dracut erhält man eine passende initramfs. Das passt für alles.

Und geht schnell. Noch schneller geht die bin Version. Beide gehen los bei Kernel 5.4.80.

Wenn man dann diese flexible Fedora .config schon auf dem Rechner hat, kann man die auch für einen 4er Kernel verwenden.

Was nicht passt wird schon beim Aufruf von make menuconfig eleminiert.

----------

## artbody

also ich hatte in letzter Zeit nicht die Möglichkeit hier weiter zu suchen.

Aber nun schaut es so aus, dass weder nvidia-drivers funktioniert, 

startet nicht.

dies wegen der Änderung im eselect module opengl und opencl, welche beide nicht mehr existieren

gibt es da irgend eine Möglichkeit auf altes zurück zu gehen ?

z.B. über Profile ..

Nouveau#Kernel ....

entschuldigung, aber das ist der größte Mist

diverse Programme mit dri ....

 z.B. Helm ( Synthesizer) funktionieren nicht weil die GUI nicht läd.

dann crashed meist das gesamte X System. nicht mal das einfachste Terminalfenster erscheint.

worker ist ein dateimanager und scite ein Editor

das hatte früher immer funktioniert.

```
localhost ~ # worker

No protocol specified

(scite:3309): Gtk-WARNING **: 21:22:04.194: cannot open display: :0.0

```

----------

## artbody

Xorg.0.log

```
[    43.709] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.10

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    43.709] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64 x86_64 Gentoo

[    43.709] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 4.19.170-gentoo-x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Feb 24 15:17:17 CET 2021 x86_64

[    43.709] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.19.170-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=c497f0e7-6782-4586-9f4d-5305cb901c85 ro

[    43.709] Build Date: 24 February 2021  11:39:23PM

[    43.709]  

[    43.709] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[    43.709]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    43.709] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    43.709] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 25 21:33:54 2021

[    44.057] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    44.057] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    44.508] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    44.508] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    44.508] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    44.508] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    44.508] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    44.508] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    44.509] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    44.509] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    44.509] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    44.902] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    44.902]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    44.902] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    44.902]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    44.902] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    44.902]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    44.948] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    44.983]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    44.983]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    45.078] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    45.078]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    45.078]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    45.078] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    45.078] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    45.078] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    45.078] (II) Loader magic: 0x5571d5e1cd00

[    45.078] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    45.078]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    45.078]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[    45.078]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    45.078]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    45.079] (++) using VT number 7

[    45.079] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[    45.079] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    45.082] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 10de:0a29:144d:c06a rev 162, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    45.082] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    45.243] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    52.174] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.174]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.0.0

[    52.174]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    52.174] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[    52.174] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[    52.174] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    52.174] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    52.174] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    52.174] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    52.174] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    52.257] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    52.411] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.411]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.0.16

[    52.411]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    52.411]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[    52.411] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[    52.496] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[    52.496] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[    52.496] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    52.496] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    52.628] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.628]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.20.10

[    52.628]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    52.628]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[    52.628] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    52.628] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    52.628] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    52.628] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    52.628] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    52.628] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    52.628] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    52.628] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    52.628]    RIVA TNT            (NV04)

[    52.628]    RIVA TNT2           (NV05)

[    52.628]    GeForce 256         (NV10)

[    52.629]    GeForce 2           (NV11, NV15)

[    52.629]    GeForce 4MX         (NV17, NV18)

[    52.629]    GeForce 3           (NV20)

[    52.629]    GeForce 4Ti         (NV25, NV28)

[    52.629]    GeForce FX          (NV3x)

[    52.629]    GeForce 6           (NV4x)

[    52.629]    GeForce 7           (G7x)

[    52.629]    GeForce 8           (G8x)

[    52.629]    GeForce 9           (G9x)

[    52.629]    GeForce GTX 2xx/3xx (GT2xx)

[    52.629]    GeForce GTX 4xx/5xx (GFxxx)

[    52.629]    GeForce GTX 6xx/7xx (GKxxx)

[    52.629]    GeForce GTX 9xx     (GMxxx)

[    52.629]    GeForce GTX 10xx    (GPxxx)

[    52.629] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    52.631] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[    52.631] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    52.631] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    52.632] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    52.632] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    52.632] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVA5"

[    52.632] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Allowed maximum DRI level 2.

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank enabled.

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 1 [Max allowed 2]

[    52.632] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping synced to vblank by kernel.

[    52.632] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Initializing outputs ...

[    52.667] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 has no monitor section

[    52.678] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[    52.679] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[    52.679] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 3 crtcs needed for screen.

[    52.680] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 0 to this screen.

[    52.680] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 1 to this screen.

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output LVDS-1

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 544b  Serial#: 0

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2010  Week: 0

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital Display Input

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 21

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.560

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.130   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 107.8 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 214 mm

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1648  h_sync_end 1680 h_blank_end 1892 h_border: 0

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 902  v_sync_end 908 v_blanking: 950 v_border: 0

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):  SAMSUNG

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):  LTN173KT01000

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca34b5400000000

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00140103802615780a859599574f8f26

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    21505400000001010101010101010101

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    010101010101202a4024618432303020

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    26007ed6100000190000000f00000000

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    00000000001eb4027400000000fe0053

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0):    004c544e3137334b5430313030300024

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS-1

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  107.84  1600 1648 1680 1892  900 902 908 950 -hsync -vsync (57.0 kHz eP)

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.77  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 867 871 897 -hsync +vsync (53.8 kHz)

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.53  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   38.31  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    52.716] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   23.98  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (30.0 kHz)

[    52.717] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x60.0   22.41  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    52.717] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   20.00  640 664 720 800  400 403 409 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    52.717] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x59.8   17.52  640 664 720 800  350 353 363 366 -hsync +vsync (21.9 kHz)

[    52.727] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 connected

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 disconnected

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 using initial mode 1600x900 +0+0

[    52.728] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1600x900 (pitch 0)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1600x900": 107.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  107.84  1600 1648 1680 1892  900 902 908 950 -hsync -vsync (57.0 kHz eP)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1152x864": 81.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.77  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 867 871 897 -hsync +vsync (53.8 kHz)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1024x768": 63.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.53  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "800x600": 38.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   38.31  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "640x480": 24.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 30.0 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   23.98  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (30.0 kHz)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "720x400": 22.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 25.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x60.0   22.41  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "640x400": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 25.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   20.00  640 664 720 800  400 403 409 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    52.728] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "640x350": 17.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 21.9 kHz, 59.8 Hz

[    52.728] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x59.8   17.52  640 664 720 800  350 353 363 366 -hsync +vsync (21.9 kHz)

[    52.728] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    52.729] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    52.729] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    52.729] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    52.818] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.818]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.0.0

[    52.818]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    52.818] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    52.818] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    52.818] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    52.851] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.851]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.0.0

[    52.851]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    52.851] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    52.851] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    52.853] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Channel setup complete.

[    52.854] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [COPY] async initialised.

[    52.909] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Hardware support for Present enabled

[    52.909] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    52.909] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    52.909] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[    52.909] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    52.910] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    52.910] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    52.914] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.914]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 2.6.0

[    52.914]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[    52.914] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    52.914] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    52.914] (II)         Solid

[    52.914] (II)         Copy

[    52.914] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    52.914] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    52.914] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    52.914] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store enabled

[    52.914] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    52.914] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with Nouveau GeForce 8/9 Textured Video.

[    52.914] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    52.914] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    52.915] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[    52.915] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[    52.915] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[    52.915] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[    52.943] (II) Initializing extension Present

[    52.944] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[    52.944] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[    52.944] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[    52.944] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    52.944] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    56.589] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[    56.589] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    56.589] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    56.589] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[    56.589] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[    56.589] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[    56.591] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    56.612] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 423 x 238

[    56.612] resize called 1600 900

[    57.184] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    57.184] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    57.184] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    57.184] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    57.184] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    57.219] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    57.219]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 2.10.6

[    57.219]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    57.219]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    57.219] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    57.219] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    57.219] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    57.219] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    57.219] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    57.219] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    57.219] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    57.219] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    57.219] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    57.219] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    57.322] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event8)

[    57.322] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    57.322] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    57.322] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    57.322] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    57.322] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[    57.322] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    57.322] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    57.322] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    57.322] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:06/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9/event8"

[    57.322] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    57.322] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    57.322] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    57.323] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    57.323] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    57.323] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    57.323] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    57.323] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    57.323] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    57.323] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    57.323] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    57.323] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    57.323] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[    57.323] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    57.323] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    57.323] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    57.325] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    57.325] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.325] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.326] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    57.326] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    57.326] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    57.326] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    57.326] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    57.326] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    57.326] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    57.326] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    57.326] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    57.326] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"

[    57.326] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    57.326] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    57.326] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    57.329] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event11)

[    57.329] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.329] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.330] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event12)

[    57.330] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.330] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.331] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event13)

[    57.331] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.331] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.332] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event14)

[    57.332] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.332] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.333] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19 (/dev/input/event15)

[    57.333] (**) WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    57.333] (**) WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    57.333] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19'

[    57.333] (**) WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19: always reports core events

[    57.333] (**) evdev: WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19: Device: "/dev/input/event15"

[    57.333] (--) evdev: WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19: Vendor 0xac8 Product 0xc342

[    57.333] (--) evdev: WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19: Found keys

[    57.333] (II) evdev: WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19: Configuring as keyboard

[    57.333] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input16/event15"

[    57.333] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WebCam SCB-1900N: WebCam SCB-19" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    57.333] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    57.333] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    57.333] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Mic (/dev/input/event9)

[    57.333] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.333] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.334] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Headphone (/dev/input/event10)

[    57.334] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.334] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.334] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Trackball (/dev/input/event6)

[    57.334] (**) Logitech Trackball: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    57.335] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Trackball'

[    57.335] (**) Logitech Trackball: always reports core events

[    57.335] (**) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    57.389] (--) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc404

[    57.389] (--) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    57.389] (--) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    57.389] (--) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Found relative axes

[    57.389] (--) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Found x and y relative axes

[    57.389] (II) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Configuring as mouse

[    57.389] (II) evdev: Logitech Trackball: Adding scrollwheel support

[    57.389] (**) evdev: Logitech Trackball: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    57.389] (**) evdev: Logitech Trackball: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    57.389] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:046D:C404.0001/input/input7/event6"

[    57.389] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Trackball" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    57.389] (II) evdev: Logitech Trackball: initialized for relative axes.

[    57.389] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    57.389] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    57.389] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    57.389] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    57.391] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Trackball (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    57.391] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.391] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    57.392] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    57.392] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    57.392] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    57.392] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    57.392] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    57.392] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    57.392] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    57.392] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    57.392] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    57.392] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[    57.392] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    57.392] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    57.392] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    57.393] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[    57.393] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    57.393] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    57.393] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    57.393] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    57.394] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    57.406] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    57.406]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.9.1

[    57.406]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    57.406]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    57.406] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    57.406] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    57.406] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    57.455] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    57.455] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5642 (res 54)

[    57.455] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4916 (res 102)

[    57.455] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    57.455] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    57.455] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    57.455] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    57.456] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    57.456] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    57.495] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6/event5"

[    57.495] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    57.495] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    57.495] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    57.495] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.037

[    57.496] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    57.496] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    57.496] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    57.496] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    57.496] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    57.497] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    57.497] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    57.498] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event7)

[    57.498] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    57.498] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   686.838] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21579

[   686.838] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   686.838] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  107.84  1600 1648 1680 1892  900 902 908 950 -hsync -vsync (57.0 kHz eP)

[   686.885] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21579

[   686.885] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   686.885] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  107.84  1600 1648 1680 1892  900 902 908 950 -hsync -vsync (57.0 kHz eP)

[   686.947] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21579

[   686.947] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   686.947] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0  107.84  1600 1648 1680 1892  900 902 908 950 -hsync -vsync (57.0 kHz eP)

```

----------

## artbody

```
 

dmesg...........

  62.659520] NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M GPU installed in this system is

               NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 340.xx Legacy drivers. Please

               NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

               NVRM:  information.  The 390.141 NVIDIA driver will ignore

               NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...

[   62.659527] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

[   62.698773] nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 239

localhost / # emerge -av nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "nvidia-drivers" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-460.39-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-450.102.04::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.141::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## artbody

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ok 

Trauriges Resumee   :Shocked: 

GENTOO hat   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed: 

eselect opengl opencl ... nvidia-driver-340...

leider dem DEVELOPER TOD ausgeliefert

WERFEN WIR DEN MÜLL LAPTOP HALT ZUM SCHROTT

NACHHALTIGKEIT ????????????????????????????????

SOWAS NERVT

Anscheinend 

MUSS ich jetzt ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Samsung R780 

mit Nvidia Grafik

mit einer alten UBUNTU LT oder ähnlichem aufsetzen...

oder

FreeOS .....? oder gar einem Windows

Nur weil Gentoo devs beschlossen haben die Unterstützung für ältere Systeme einzustellen ???

anscheinend

Es sei denn es gibt noch einen Geheimweg... 

What ever

nouveau treiber versagt hier kläglichst   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Shocked:   :Embarassed: 

WLAN , geht gar nicht.

X display kakkt mitten drin immer wieder ab ... usw

Irgenwie frustriert mich Gentoo gerade

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ok dann habe ich kurzerhand ein aktuelles Gentoo draufgesetzt
> ...

 

Das ist vielleicht stable bzw. LTS, aber aktuell ist das bei weitem nicht - aktuell ist 5.11. Die 5.4 Reihe wurde im November 2019 veröffentlicht. Gerade wenn es um Treiber Probleme geht (Nouveau), würde ich es mal mit einer wirklich aktuellen Version versuchen.

Wie Marlo schon geschrieben / zitiert hat, dropped Nvidia den Support für ältere Grafikkarten hin- und wieder mal aus ihren Nvidia Drivers. Für diesen grottigen Support durch die proprietären Nvidia Treiber kann Gentoo (oder Linux) nun wirklich gar nichts. Diese Philosophie verfolgt Nvidia schon seit über 10 Jahren. Mich hat das auch schon getroffen, aber ich bin damals mit den Nouveau Treibern mehrere Jahre gut gefahren (keinerlei Performance Anforderungen).

Meine langfristige Konsequenz aus dem Thema: Nie wieder Nvidia!

----------

## artbody

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie Marlo schon geschrieben / zitiert hat, dropped Nvidia den Support für ältere Grafikkarten hin- und wieder mal aus ihren Nvidia Drivers. Für diesen grottigen Support durch die proprietären Nvidia Treiber kann Gentoo (oder Linux) nun wirklich gar nichts. Diese Philosophie verfolgt Nvidia schon seit über 10 Jahren. Mich hat das auch schon getroffen, aber ich bin damals mit den Nouveau Treibern mehrere Jahre gut gefahren (keinerlei Performance Anforderungen).
> 
> Meine langfristige Konsequenz aus dem Thema: Nie wieder Nvidia!

 

also zum download gibt es die Treiber noch,

jedoch als ebuild nicht mehr

und wie gesagt 

eselect opengl und eselect opencl 

sind das kernproblem 

```
emerge -s gentoo-kernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel

 Latest version available: 5.4.94
```

----------

## Banana

habe das Thema hier nur überflogen, aber bringt dir dies hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8581764.html#8581764 was?

----------

